

Book: The Design of Approximation Algorithms - yarapavan
http://www.designofapproxalgs.com/download.php

======
yarapavan
What does this book cover?

From FAQ ....

While there is some amount of overlap in results presented in other books
(reflecting consensus in what the field views as the important results and
techniques), because of our interests in the field there is more coverage of
scheduling problems (especially single machine scheduling) and semidefinite
programming.

Simply because the book is more recent, it has some coverage of the unique
games problem and the unique games conjecture. The book also covers recent
results on uniform sparsest cut (the Arora-Rao-Vazirani result), minimum
bisection (due to Racke), and some of the recent work on the minimum Steiner
tree problem. The book covers the probabilistic embedding of metrics into tree
metrics result of Fakcharoenphol-Rao-Talwar that is now a standard technique
in the field. It also covers recent work on minimum-cost bounded-degree
spanning trees, and the local search algorithms for facility location and
k-median problems.

Also because the book is more recent, it can give simplified proofs that
didn't appear in the original papers. For instance, the proof for the
survivable network design algorithm of Jain has a simplified proof that was
devised just a few years ago.

A final difference is that the book's organization shows how different
techniques can lead to improved results. The book returns several times to the
facility location problem, prize-collecting Steiner tree problem, bin-packing
problem, among others, showing how a new technique gives an improvement over
previous results.

------
HilbertSpace
C.f.,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1850554>

